# PETA's at it again...



## Foxi4 (Nov 14, 2011)

Everybody knows of PETA - the zelaous organization fighting againts animal cruelty? I'd like to present to you their latest shmuck, that being an interesting platform game featuring our favourite, Mario...! ...As the antagonist.

http://features.peta...tm_medium=Media



> "If PETA has its way, Mario has stolen his last tanuki skin. The mustachioed plumber is back to wearing tanuki fur (“tanuki” is the Japanese word for raccoon dogs), and now Tanooki is fighting back to reclaim what’s his in Super Tanooki Skin 2D, a new side-scrolling game from PETA. In the game, which is the center of PETA’s new “Mario Kills Tanooki” campaign, players direct a bloody, skinned raccoon dog as he chases a tanuki fur–suited Mario through a surreal fur farm where raccoon dogs are routinely skinned alive for their fur. Quick reflexes and jumping skills will allow Tanooki to capture Mario and reclaim his skin."
> ~gonintendo.com



I've always been a massive PETA-Hater, but this is just... delightfuly hillarious. They actually believe that a Mario game promotes skinning animals because of a power-up.

Please discuss.

EDIT: If GBATemp Team finds this "News Post" relevant, do move it to User Submitted or something. For me it was too borderline off-topic lol.


----------



## 431unknown (Nov 14, 2011)

When are they not at it?

They come up with the weirdest BS.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 14, 2011)

Isn't this copyright infringement...? O-O


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 14, 2011)

s4mid4re said:


> Isn't this copyright infringement...? O-O



It is indeed. But hey - that's PETA. They do what they want.


----------



## emigre (Nov 14, 2011)

If Mario really does kill racoons for the tanooki suit than my respect for him has just increased.

EDIT: The game is shit btw.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 14, 2011)

emigre said:


> If Mario really does kill racoons for the tanooki suit than my respect for him has just increased.



I'd love to see the scene.

We should also send them an e-mail depicting in how cruel fashions Kirby games depict devouring living creatures. Rather than killing his victims in a humane fashion, Kirby just eats them alive, making sure that they suffer a horrible, chewing death.


----------



## DJPlace (Nov 14, 2011)

i hope PETA get's there ass's sued to them.


----------



## Veho (Nov 14, 2011)

Whoah, random generated levels every time you die! _Infinite replay value_!  


 



> By wearing Tanooki, Mario is sending the message that it's OK to wear fur.


And by stomping on tortoises, Mario is sending the message that it's OK to stomp on tortoises. [/sarcasm]


----------



## Necron (Nov 14, 2011)

Just... what? O.o


----------



## junkerde (Nov 14, 2011)

mario kills turtles and uses their shells as a shield, how come they never thought of that one.


----------



## The_Dragons_Mast (Nov 14, 2011)

I can't believe those guys are talking seriously . This is the silliest way I seen to fight animal cruelty especially since 99% of the kids playing think he transforms into half squirrel instead of wearing the skin of an animal they never heard of. Whats next mario rides the poor dinosuars & force them to carry him around ?

Anyway nintendo should really sue this guys as since is obviouse copyright infringement .


----------



## Valwin (Nov 14, 2011)

peta are the same retards with no life that say Bf3 is bad cuz you kill rats


----------



## Gahars (Nov 14, 2011)

Here's your answer: Because it gets them attention.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 15, 2011)

OMG GUYS HE SKINS THE ANIMAL AND WEARS IT!!! THAT'S TOTALLY WHAT HAPPENS! BETTER END THE ELDER SCROLL SERIES, YOU CAN HUNT AND KILL ANIMALS! OH BOY GUYS! [/sarcasm]

PETA can go suck a giant monkey dick for all I care. I mean I get what they're trying to do, but they're doing it oh so wrong and oh so idiotically.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 15, 2011)

Does anybody actually wear tanuki fur?


----------



## Necron (Nov 15, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Does anybody actually wear tanuki fur?


Now that you ask...


----------



## DarkStriker (Nov 15, 2011)

This game was awfully HARD


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 15, 2011)

http://en.wikipedia....oon_dog#Fur_use

They do. That doesn't change the fact that this approach is... bizzare, at best. As someone already mentioned - cruelty againts turtles is far more apparent. That, and clear digestion of dangerous, unknown mushrooms.

EDIT: Now that I think of it,you could use the PETA argument againts them. Skinning racoon dogs ain't that bad - they can chase you and just get their fur back. They don't really "die".

I also like their artsy representation of Blood Money. It just screams "ANALYZE ME! I WANT YOUR ATTENTION!".

EDIT2: Just finished the game. Not really rewarding for all the sweat and swears I've been through. The racoon beats up Mario, a blue text pops up saying "*#?! You, Mario - that skin belongs to an animal!" then "Congrats! You saved your skin!" and then your time and score. Then you can play again. I declined.

EDIT3: In case you haven't noticed, they have another 2 shmucks there:

Mario is bad. Again. But McDonald's even worse:
http://www.mccruelty...ickSisters.aspx

MeatBoy is bad... because... he's made of... meat?:
http://features.peta...eat-boy-parody/

Y'know... because meat is bad. Pledge your alligence to Vegans! One of the website fun facts states that Vegans apparently make better lovers. Gotta try that. After this last burger. *nom*


----------



## nando (Nov 15, 2011)

Foxi4 said:


> Y'know... because meat is bad. Pledge your alligence to Vegans! One of the website fun facts states that Vegans apparently make better lovers. Gotta try that. After this last burger. *nom*



no they don't. they don't even swallow.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 15, 2011)

nando said:


> no they don't. they don't even swallow.



They don't eat meat,
but they sure like the bone. 



Spoiler


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 15, 2011)

I love how those two puns compliment eachother perfectly. I couldn't have phrased it better myself.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 15, 2011)

Why aren't they making a deal about eating fire flowers?


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Nov 15, 2011)

PETA is only good for the covered nude chicks that they take pics of.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 15, 2011)

brandonspikes said:


> Why aren't they making a deal about eating fire flowers?



They're too busy administering lethal injections, y'see.

http://www.petakillsanimals.com/

Ah, PETA. You never change.


----------



## sputnix (Nov 15, 2011)

I never liked PETA as there just a bunch of vegans that push veganism onto others [I don't care if your vegan/vegitarian but it can be a dangerous lifestyle and shouldn't be pushed on others], sure they fight against animal cruelty which is good but beyond their useless.

This however is just retarded and well there's nothing else to say except they felt like they haven't been in the news enough as of late.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Nov 15, 2011)

Congrats, PETA. In an attempt to quell the abuse to animals done by a short Italian plumber, you've created something so much more brutal and theoretically abusive as a result...

If you really see no problem with creating a game with a skinned tanooki and its supposed blood strewn about the country side... you've failed in your efforts as an organization of your cause.


----------



## Zetta_x (Nov 15, 2011)

I promise more animals will die by making this game than not making this game



Spoiler



[sharedmedia=gallery:images:1245]



Edit: The above picture was supposed to be a perfect score (it was more like -3 seconds on the clock)

Not sure if people can view it, I'm trying to use the GBAtemp gallery service


----------



## Gahars (Nov 15, 2011)

brandonspikes said:


> Why aren't they making a deal about eating fire flowers?



PETA stands for "People for the Ethical Treatment of *Animals*". Flowers aren't animals, last I checked.


----------



## YayMii (Nov 15, 2011)

/facepalm
Mario's wearing a costume of the folklore legend Tanooki (you know, the one that can turn into stone), not a fursuit made of the actual animals.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 15, 2011)

Gahars said:


> brandonspikes said:
> 
> 
> > Why aren't they making a deal about eating fire flowers?
> ...


OH REALLY? Next you're going to tell me that words can only be formed with vowels.
Sarcasm my buddy, Learn it.


----------



## RPG_Lover (Nov 15, 2011)

Carrot Juice is Murder!

(if you haven't heard that song from the Arrogant Worms, look it up on Youtube)


----------



## 1234turtles (Nov 15, 2011)

lmao.....let me catch my breath, there are plenty of REAL things they can go after.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 15, 2011)

RPG_Lover said:


> Carrot Juice is Murder!
> 
> (if you haven't heard that song from the Arrogant Worms, look it up on Youtube)



People are lazy.






Spoiler: And somewhat related






Hmm.....Wadsworth isn't working, &start= isn't working. Just skip about a minute into the song.


----------



## Sheimi (Nov 15, 2011)

lol, I can't catch my breath. I think PETA is trolling.


----------



## DarkCrudus (Nov 15, 2011)

oh QQ some more PETA
Elder scrolls you can kill wolves, and pretty much anything else
Can kill critters such as squirrels on wow
what bout all the hunting games?
pft morons.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 15, 2011)

"By wearing Tanooki, Mario is sending the message that it's OK to wear fur."

Now, I don't like to call mentally challenged people retarded...
But come on, seriously? It's like PETA has nothing better to do than to interpret everything in life wrong.

How many PETA members does it take to change the world? Trick question, PETA can't change anything.


----------



## Densetsu (Nov 15, 2011)

Let's condemn this horrible human being for sending the message that it's ok to wear bear skins:


Spoiler



[titleouchebag Inside]


----------



## JoostinOnline (Nov 15, 2011)

I've always thought that PETA was a PITA.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 15, 2011)

People for the Eating of Tasty Animals. They're on par with the ACLU, both of which I hope burn in Hell.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Nov 15, 2011)

I wonder if they will burn mauifrog at the stakes for his avatar.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Nov 15, 2011)

*Looks up tanuki on wikipedia*

Conservation Status: Least Concerned


----------



## omgpwn666 (Nov 15, 2011)

Can't pass level 1 on that flash game, or I can't give enough fuck to pass it. Not sure.


----------



## Velotix (Nov 15, 2011)

Foxi4 said:


> brandonspikes said:
> 
> 
> > Why aren't they making a deal about eating fire flowers?
> ...


O_O

Well, That's news to me. Damn.

They kill that many perfectly good pets and try to hide it but OH LORD Since Mario is wearing a Tanuki suit he must of clearly skinned one of the things. Better make a horrible and ugly flash game to show how evil Mario really is and try and say that his amazing game is pure evil and must be stopped or else everyone will try and skin a Tanuki and wear the skin like pajamas.

PERFECT LOGIC!


----------



## Gahars (Nov 15, 2011)

brandonspikes said:


> Gahars said:
> 
> 
> > brandonspikes said:
> ...



Uh huh, because sarcasm is soooo easy to detect through text alone. Of course it is. It's not like you should indicate in someway when you are being sarcastic so people can tell you aren't an idiot, no, not at all.

And your post as a sarcastic comment... it really doesn't make all that much sense. If it was something about how they might protest stomping on Koopas or how Mario "clearly subjugates Yoshi to his will", then yes that would've worked. But since PETA doesn't give a shit about plants, it's completely irrelevant, so your "joke" falls flat.

That would be like if there was an article about Japanese whaling practices and I "sarcastically" said, "What will they do next, hunt deer?"


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 15, 2011)

Oh PETA, you make us all look bad.

You can't say you like animal rights without "PETA" coming to mind. They're kinda like the Tea Party of animal rights activism. They're trying to be overly radical, they're a bunch of whiny bitches, and they have the dumbest signs at rallies.


----------



## Veho (Nov 15, 2011)




----------



## LightyKD (Nov 15, 2011)

Anyone remember this game from almost 2 years ago?

http://features.peta.org/CookingMama/


----------



## FireGrey (Nov 15, 2011)

Veho said:


>


Nintendo could actually sue them for ripping off their game


----------



## Hop2089 (Nov 15, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Does anybody actually wear tanuki fur?



In real life no

Leave it to PETA to brighten the day with BS.

This game is fucking horrible btw, the only action you can do is press the spacebar.


----------



## chris888222 (Nov 15, 2011)

PETA is bullshit. 

I could easily think... Mario killing innocent turtles!! Or... MUSHROOMS.

How about Monster Hunter? Aww... poor lizards at risk... THINK ABOUT THE IGUANAS PEOPLE.


----------



## Veho (Nov 15, 2011)

Hop2089 said:


> Vulpes Abnocto said:
> 
> 
> > Does anybody actually wear tanuki fur?
> ...



O RLY?


----------



## chris888222 (Nov 15, 2011)

The fuck. PETA thinks that Tanooki = Raccoon Dogs. They do not seem to resemble *at all*.

And with that, I really wonder what PETA thinks about Monsters... perhaps not Iguanas... maybe snakes!


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 15, 2011)

[email protected] Mama Kills Animals.

Also, Tanooki is pronounced /Tanuki/, which MEANS Racoon Dog. It's not about the resemblance, it's actually the exact same animal.

Bugs Bunny doesn't look like a real rabbit either, that's because it's a cartoon character.


> _"They (Turkeys) are drugged and genetically breed to grow so quickly that their legs often collapse beneath them, leading to lameness (...)"_
> _~Cooking Mama Kills Animals, Suplement Video #1_



The moment I heard that I started laughing and immediatelly forgot about the horrible fate that awaits those turkeys. I know it's a horrible thing, but I couldn't help myself.


----------



## Hop2089 (Nov 15, 2011)

Veho said:


> Hop2089 said:
> 
> 
> > Vulpes Abnocto said:
> ...



You can eat them, although seeing all the diseases they carry, I'll pass, it's clearly a vector species.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 15, 2011)

I could say the same thing about cows and Mad Cow desiese, chickens and Bird Flu or pigs and swine flu. Meat is a specific type of sustinence that requires certain preparations to be "safe to eat", that being cooking it properly.

Any substance in the world can be harmful if not done right, any animal may be a carrier of hazardous bacteria or viruses, and the situation is exactly the same with veg.

That doesn't mean we shouldn't eat a certain thing, that means that we should be concerned about how those are breed/grown and then handled.



> Turkeys have unique personalities, just like cats and dogs. Some are social, some are loners. People who live with turkeys in animal sanctuarities report that they even have different tastes in music.
> ~Cooking Mama Kills



What a load of crap, of course they are "individualistic" to a certain extent, any given animal is, how does that change anything lol. They're still not as smart as a human being, and what's more important - quite tasty.


----------



## KuRensan (Nov 15, 2011)

Hmm lets think about Angry birds for a sec...  Shooting birds at wood, glas and stone, so why only Mario ?? can't they outstand someone else succes


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 15, 2011)

KuRensan said:


> Hmm lets think about Angry birds for a sec...  Shooting birds at wood, glas and stone, so why only Mario ?? can't they outstand someone else succes



That's the idea, PETA targets only "popular" franchises BECAUSE they're popular. Their assumption is that as long as such an attack is noticed, their "word" is spread. Obviously it's a load of balloney, the fact that "people talk about it" is apparent, but they "talk s*it about the organisation", and I fail to see how that helps them.

I'm on their website right now, looking through their "other" games. I'm wondering why the Olsen Twins haven't sued them for slander yet. Or maybe they have? They seem to be a re-occouring theme due to their love of fur-based products.

Oh, by the way.



> Burberry (fur products store) models are too dumb to know better, teach them about the cruelty of fur by holding your sign infront of them!



I can already imagine their train of thought then. "Durr, herp derp, fur is made of ANIMALS? Really? Gee, I never knew!". Dumbasses. Calling other people dumb will surely convince them to follow your cause. What a bunch of idiots, it's delightfuly pleasant to follow their website, even if just for the laughts. XD


----------



## chris888222 (Nov 15, 2011)

Isn't Angry Birds popular (in the mobile franchise)?


----------



## Lucifer666 (Nov 15, 2011)

+ PETA = hunting a squirrel/raccoon for its skin


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 15, 2011)

*Squirrel on a stick*
*HP:* 2HP(5s)
*Starvation:* -75

YUMMY!


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Nov 15, 2011)

> Yesterday, PETA announced that the organization began a new campaign to “raise awareness” about the Tanooki Suit that is the focal point of Super Mario 3D Land. They claimed that “Mario is sending the message that it’s OK to wear fur.”
> 
> What does Nintendo have to say about the situation?
> 
> ...


Silly Peta, trying to get attention with their hippocratic ways.


----------



## gloweyjoey (Nov 15, 2011)

Nintendo has responded:



> _Mario often takes the appearance of certain animals and objects in his games. These have included a frog, a penguin, a balloon and even a metallic version of himself. These lighthearted and whimsical transformations give Mario different abilities and make his games fun to play. The different forms that Mario takes make no statement beyond the games themselves._




http://www.eurogamer...o-pro-fur-claim


sonic with the


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 15, 2011)

I was always under the impersonation that Mario simply transformed into these "suits", not "wore" them. Like some magical power causes him to instantly grow a tail and give him some type of minor flying abilities or give him the ability to Hadouken shoot fireballs from his hands.

However, with this recent revelation by PETA, I give a round of applause to Mario. He's ridding the world of these abominations:


----------



## omgpwn666 (Nov 15, 2011)

Veho said:


> -image-



I did not know you could catch him. I chased him for 34 seconds before I died and still didn't get him. o.o


----------



## Veho (Nov 15, 2011)

SonicXXXthehedgehog said:


> Silly Peta, trying to get attention with their *hippocratic ways*.


I think you mean hypocritical. "Hippocratic" means something else entirely.



Guild McCommunist said:


> However, with this recent revelation by PETA, I give a round of applause to Mario. He's ridding the world of these abominations:



Y U HATE US GUILDY?


----------



## DiscostewSM (Nov 15, 2011)

I wonder how much leather PETA uses.


----------



## TheBlueBadger (Nov 15, 2011)

I'd sort of understand if tanooki suits worked the same way as blue shells (it's still be bullshit and such) but no, Mario doesn't jump on a tanooki and wear its skin. He touches a leaf which turns him into a tanooki. Not once while I was playing Mario 3 did the thought of killing a tanooki cross my mind. Speaking of Mario 3 why now and not then? Attention whores


----------



## Janthran (Nov 15, 2011)

That game is very disturbing to me.


----------



## Flamestar666 (Nov 15, 2011)

Why don't they go after Sega? They make animals wear high tops. WON'T THINK OF THE HEDGEHOGS!


----------



## smile72 (Nov 15, 2011)

Stop hating on PETA. Occasionally they do crazy shit, but they actually do something that's good. They try and save the lives of animals.


----------



## Aeter (Nov 15, 2011)

smile72 said:


> Stop hating on PETA. Occasionally they do crazy shit, but they actually do something that's good. They try and save the lives of animals.


If you haven't seen this before: http://www.petakillsanimals.com/

Apparently PETA has killed nearly 30000 animals since 1998.
That doesn't bother about a animal rights organization?


----------



## Magmorph (Nov 15, 2011)

"The PETA Files" is the name of their blog.


----------



## Gahars (Nov 16, 2011)

smile72 said:


> Stop hating on PETA. Occasionally they do crazy shit, but they actually do something that's good. They try and save the lives of animals.



Oh, that's rich. You know, like funding domestic terrorists in the United States, killing many of the animals they proclaim to save (As Aeter and others have pointed out), and so much more.

They really are doing something "good", aren't they?


----------



## Hop2089 (Nov 16, 2011)

smile72 said:


> Stop hating on PETA. Occasionally they do crazy shit, but they actually do something that's good. They try and save the lives of animals.



These people are inherently evil and don't save shit.  Want people who really make a difference go for the World Wildlife Fund or Greenpeace especially Greenpeace they even give excellent advice on what fish to eat and avoid.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 16, 2011)

Hop2089 said:


> smile72 said:
> 
> 
> > Stop hating on PETA. Occasionally they do crazy shit, but they actually do something that's good. They try and save the lives of animals.
> ...



Oh please, not Greenpeace... those people are not an Pro-Eco Organisation, they are Eco Terrorists that most of the time block investments even if they barely affect wildlife out of even the sillyest excuses.

If you really want to support homeless pets, just pay a visit to your local pound/animal shelter and give them a donation - be it in food, supplies, charity work or money. THEY will know what to do, they actually WORK with animals.


----------



## Gahars (Nov 16, 2011)

Actually, this topic just reminded me: Penn and Teller had a great episode of Bullshit! on the subject of PETA.

[yt]inFtOMx8nDU[/yt]

Enjoy.


----------



## smile72 (Nov 16, 2011)

No, but they do expose companies that do harm to animals. And to Gahars, you do realize not all terrorism is bad right. This country was founded by terrorists.


----------



## Gahars (Nov 16, 2011)

smile72 said:


> No, but they do expose companies that do harm to animals. And to Gahars, you do realize not all terrorism is bad right. This country was founded by terrorists.



If you cannot tell the difference between the founders of the United States and the lunatics that PETA supports, you have a serious fucking problem.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 16, 2011)

smile72 said:


> No, but they do expose companies that do harm to animals. And to Gahars, you do realize not all terrorism is bad right. This country was founded by terrorists.



Your country was founded by immigrants from across Europe and Africa that were either explorers, soldiers that were sent to America to protect them, slaves that were brought in by force, remanants of the Native Americans and people who felt threatened for whatever reasons in Europe and wanted a fresh start in the new-found lands. Please enlighten me about a single instance of a shipment of "terrorists" to America, I am incredibly curious as to where you got that knowledge from.

I'd also like to note that *all terrorism is bad*, the proper way to solve political problems is by means of *dialogue*. As far as military solutions are concerned, you have to differentiate between Freedom Fighting and Terrorism, you seem to be misunderstanding the two terms.


----------



## smile72 (Nov 16, 2011)

Haha, ever heard of tar and feathering. That was technically an act of terroism. Which the Patriots committed. Foxi4, the IRA were considered terrorists by the British, and I'm referring to the original IRA, without them Ireland wouldn't exist today because Britain would still own it. I'm grateful for the IRA, and sometimes the only answer is violence. Whether it's killing cops or bombing hotels. It sounds awful, but it's true.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 16, 2011)

smile72 said:


> Haha, ever heard of tar and feathering. That was technically an act of terroism. Which the Patriots committed.



That's corporal punishment, not terrorism you silly you. Terrorism is for example turning up on a metro station and opening fire at civilians for a political premise or just because you don't like them while at the same time demanding a certain object or action to be performed for you.



> *Terrorism* is the systematic use of terror, especially as a means of coercion. In the international community, however, terrorism has no universally agreed, legally binding, criminal law definition.[1][2] Common definitions of terrorism refer only to those violent acts which are intended to create fear (terror), are perpetrated for a religious, political or ideological goal, and deliberately target or disregard the safety of non-combatants (civilians). ~Wiki



EDIT: That video is A+, I needed that comedy injection.


----------



## smile72 (Nov 16, 2011)

I would put tar and feathering into the torture category.


----------



## Gahars (Nov 16, 2011)

smile72 said:


> Haha, ever heard of tar and feathering. That was technically an act of terroism. Which the Patriots committed.



First of all, Foxi took the words out of my mouth.

Even if this was the case, they are so far removed it isn't even funny. It would be like comparing the tragedy of the holocaust (deliberate execution of human beings) to the processing of animals for meaOH WAIT, that's exactly what PETA has done. 

I guess misplaced values runs in the movement.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 16, 2011)

smile72 said:


> I would put tar and feathering into the torture category.



Torture is not terrorism. Torture is what your troops do to terrorists to get information out of them, not to look too far. 

...but seriously though, those terms are not linked whatsoever.


----------



## smile72 (Nov 16, 2011)

Of course it's not. Doesn't make it right though that they do it. And I don't support the U.S. troops, couldn't care less about what happens to them. And by the way freedom fighter is just a fancy word for terrorist. Ever heard of one man's freedom fighter another man's terrorist?


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Nov 16, 2011)

Nintendo could actually sue those guys for trying to destroy their images and they'd win easily.

There is also the game they made which is copyright infringment.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 16, 2011)

smile72 said:


> Of course it's not. Doesn't make it right though that they do it. And I don't support the U.S. troops, couldn't care less about what happens to them. And by the way freedom fighter is just a fancy word for terrorist. Ever heard of one man's freedom fighter another man's terrorist?



The definition of a Freedom Fighter is a person who works in an organized fashion with other people for the purpose of overthrowing an unjust government and generally targets military facilities and national offices, minimizing loss of civilian life. A terrorist on the other hand fights in an organized fashion with other people for whatever purpose by means of terror which include attacking civilians. There is a clear difference.

Libyans are Freedom Fighters, they've overthrown an unjust government. Al-Queida are terrorists - they attack Americans and Jews, among others, because they're Americans and Jews. They don't fight for anyone's well-being, they just don't like "Infidels".



> *Freedom fighter* is another term for those engaged in a struggle to achieve political freedom for themselves or obtain freedom for others.[6] Though the literal meaning of the words could include _anyone who fights for the cause of freedom_, in common use it may be restricted to those who are actively involved in an armed rebellion, rather than those who campaign for freedom by peaceful means (though they may use the title in its literal sense). ~Again, Wiki


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 16, 2011)

Gahars said:


> Actually, this topic just reminded me: Penn and Teller had a great episode of Bullshit! on the subject of PETA.
> 
> [yt]inFtOMx8nDU[/yt]
> 
> Enjoy.



Thank you for the show.

Edit: You know the more I read this topic, the scarier it gets to know that our knowledge about this country; the United States of America is slipping.
Edit 2: Yes once I get tuition assistance, I'll be taking grammar classes. Happy now!?


----------



## Gahars (Nov 16, 2011)

smile72 said:


> Of course it's not. Doesn't make it right though that they do it. *And I don't support the U.S. troops, couldn't care less about what happens to them. *And by the way freedom fighter is just a fancy word for terrorist. Ever heard of one man's freedom fighter another man's terrorist?



I'm sorry, this stood out to me among the rest of your dribble. There is a huge difference between not supporting your country's policies and not giving a shit about the me and women who risk their lives every single day to protect people like you, no matter how ungrateful they are.


----------



## smile72 (Nov 16, 2011)

I'm not saying al Qaeda were freedom fighters, I'm saying certain terrorist were also fighting to free their country like the IRA, and sometimes civilians are involved.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 16, 2011)

smile72 said:


> I would put tar and feathering into the torture category.



Apparently you've never gotten tar on yourself and had to get it off. Trust me, anything more than just a little is torture. 

But that's neither here nor there. 

The way I've always understood the distinction between terrorists and freedom fighters 
is that freedom fighters are the terrorists we like.


----------



## smile72 (Nov 16, 2011)

If they're protecting me. How does Afghanistan threaten the U.S.? Vulpes I said it was torture.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 16, 2011)

I really haven't exhausted all of the arguments in this dicussion smile, but due to the rule of "Being the Bigger Man" I will no longer continue this argument - it's just trivial. You use definitions you do not understand in an argument you can't win. There really isn't anything to "gain" for me here, we're not having a constructive conversation - you're just grabbing straws trying to disprove knowledge that is known as common and obvious.



> Apparently you've never gotten tar on yourself and had to get it off. Trust me, anything more than just a little is torture.



Nobody says it's pleasant, I just said it is not terrorism.



> If they're protecting me. How does Afghanistan threaten the U.S.?



Didn't you have a building in Manhattan? Y'know, the big one? With two towers? I forgot the name, it's been gone for a while now. Not that the attack was unprovoked, I'm just showing you where you're wrong. Delicately.


----------



## smile72 (Nov 16, 2011)

No I do understand the definitions, it's just that sadly freedom fighter can be seen as terrorist and vice versa that's the matter of life.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 16, 2011)

smile72 said:


> Vulpes I said it was torture.



Ah crap. You're right. Mea culpa. >_


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 16, 2011)

smile72 said:


> No I do understand the definitions, it's just that sadly freedom fighter can be seen as terrorist and vice versa that's the matter of life.



A freedom fighter may perform a terrorist act, but by proxy it is a much narrower definition. A freedom fighter is not necessarily a terrorist, a terrorist is not necessarily a freedom fighter. How is this mind-boggling? Bah, I'm too tired. Read the definitions, prep some material if you want a debate.


----------



## Gahars (Nov 16, 2011)

smile72 said:


> If they're protecting me. How does Afghanistan threaten the U.S.? Vulpes I said it was torture.



So basically, your position is, "As long as I appear to not be threatened, the men and women who risk their lives (sometimes suffering injuries or dying) for me and the country I live in don't matter. As soon as I am immediately concerned, well, suddenly I care!"

Smooth.


----------



## smile72 (Nov 16, 2011)

Not really, they're not really protecting this country. They're fighting for this country's ideals. And not to be cold but if you choose to go to war, you'd better be prepared to die. That's a a fact of life. And really it's which country considers which organization a terrorist for example China doesn't consider Al-Qaeda terrorists.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 16, 2011)

How did an argument about PETA gets to typing about terrorist and freedom fighters?


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 16, 2011)

smile72 said:


> Not really, they're not really protecting this country. They're fighting for this country's ideals. And not to be cold but if you choose to go to war, you'd better be prepared to die. That's a a fact of life. And really it's which country considers which organization a terrorist for example China doesn't consider Al-Qaeda terrorists.



They also eat smoked dogs - you really chose a good Ally in the debate. XD This is getting better and better, but I'll have to retract to the role of a spectator. Just a final hint:

Definition =/= Perception of a given organization by a given government (that's an example, y'see!)

ESPECIALLY when the government happens to be a crazy dictatorship that breaks human rights left and right.



> How did an argument about PETA gets to about terrorist and freedom fighters?



No idea, but I'm having loads of fun. X3


----------



## smile72 (Nov 16, 2011)

Cuisine varies from country to country it doesn't make them bad people, every country has committed human rights abuses. The point I was trying to make was the during the early years of the IRA, the British considered them terrorists, but the Irish saw them as freedom fighters, they killed policeman and civilians yet they were essential to freeing Ireland. Today they try and free Northern Ireland, but they are still considered terrorists by almost every civilized country.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 16, 2011)

smile72 said:


> Cuisine varies from country to country it doesn't make them bad people, every country has committed human rights abuses. The point I was trying to make was the during the early years of the IRA, the British considered them terrorists, but the Irish saw them as freedom fighters, they killed policeman and civilians yet they were essential to freeing Ireland. Today they try and free Northern Ireland, but they are still considered terrorists by almost every civilized country.



*facepalms* You haven't read one bit, have you? A freedom fighter *may* perform acts of terrorism which *makes him a terrorist*, but it is not a necessity and does not lay in the definition of a freedom fighter.

A kitchen knife is a *kitchen utensil*, but *can *be used to kill someone. This does not make it a *weapon *by proxy though, it is a* *kitchen utensil with the capacity to be misused**. Only once you actually *kill someone* with said knife, it *becomes a weapon*.

I laughed at your choice of the country because this is a debate about animal rights and you chose a country in which eating animals that are conscidered "pets" is pretty common. I also laughed because human rights abuse in China is very much contemporary and common. We're talking here and now, not in the 1500 A.D.

We strayed too off-topic lol, I can't help myself.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Nov 16, 2011)

How the fuck did we get from PETA hating Mario to Terrorists? I guess that's just the Temp.


----------



## Gahars (Nov 16, 2011)

smile72 said:


> Not really, they're not really protecting this country. They're fighting for this country's ideals. And not to be cold but if you choose to go to war, you'd better be prepared to die. That's a a fact of life. And really it's which country considers which organization a terrorist for example China doesn't consider Al-Qaeda terrorists.



A) Because fighting an organization that orchestrated attacks on the United States, and those who harbor them, is not meant to protect us or our allies from another attack. Oh wait.

B) Yes, they are fighting for the ideals of the country (Freedom and all that jazz). Whether or not the actual policies created by the government utilizing them are correct is certainly up for personal interpretation. I do not support the Iraq war, for instance, but you better believe that I support my peers that served there.

C) You don't care about the fact that men and women died for you and the country you live in. I've said it once before, but it bears repeating now: Smooth.

D) Al-Qaeda has threatened China several times, and there have been skirmishes between the two. China isn't very supportive of them, to say the least.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 16, 2011)

Foxi4 said:


> smile72 said:
> 
> 
> > Not really, they're not really protecting this country. They're fighting for this country's ideals. And not to be cold but if you choose to go to war, you'd better be prepared to die. That's a a fact of life. And really it's which country considers which organization a terrorist for example China doesn't consider Al-Qaeda terrorists.
> ...



The thing is I can't argue about this subject since I'm 'taught' by the miltary that ALL sorts of terrorism is evil. There's no such thing as good nor bad terrorism, terrorism is terrorism period.


----------



## smile72 (Nov 16, 2011)

I know that. America had notable human rights abuses in the early to mid 1800s and well into the early 1900s. I don't and it's not a war Gahars.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 16, 2011)

I have to admit that this has been quite an interesting conversation,
but if we can, please steer back in the direction of the original (PETA) topic.


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 16, 2011)

wow. too bad the game mechanics are AWFUL.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 16, 2011)

Back on topic, PETA is misguided and to be honest with you I don't know why they still exist since they are robbing people's money through deception.


----------



## AceWarhead (Nov 16, 2011)

smile72 said:


> Of course it's not. Doesn't make it right though that they do it. *And I don't support the U.S. troops, couldn't care less about what happens to them.* And by the way freedom fighter is just a fancy word for terrorist. Ever heard of one man's freedom fighter another man's terrorist?


SO, you'd rather other countries invade the U.S and kill everyone?


----------



## Gahars (Nov 16, 2011)

smile72 said:


> I know that. America had notable human rights abuses in the early to mid 1800s and well into the early 1900s. I don't and it's not a war Gahars.



It's a war, even if it hasn't been officially declared as such (after all, the Korean War, Vietnam War, etc. weren't declared wars either).

On topic: PETA is bad. Take that, PETA.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Nov 16, 2011)

smile72 said:


> Of course it's not. Doesn't make it right though that they do it. *And I don't support the U.S. troops, couldn't care less about what happens to them.* And by the way freedom fighter is just a fancy word for terrorist. Ever heard of one man's freedom fighter another man's terrorist?


I hope you get drafted.


----------



## smile72 (Nov 16, 2011)

Never said that.  And who has really attempted to invade us, real countries, not terrorist organizations. And back on topic I do believe PETA does some good things by attempting to persuade people to become vegetarians and vegans.


----------



## junkerde (Nov 16, 2011)

fun game, i hate mario after this. damn you and your turtle killing feet.


----------



## smile72 (Nov 16, 2011)

I would move to Canada or Mexico, and I'm planning on moving to Japan next year. I would never fight for this country. Gahars it's not a war, because for it to be a war it has to be declared one by Congress. If you go by our Constitution. Yes we haven't had a war since World War II.


----------



## AceWarhead (Nov 16, 2011)

smile72 said:


> Never said that.  And who has really attempted to invade us, real countries, not terrorist organizations. *And back on topic I do believe PETA does some good things by attempting to persuade people to become vegetarians and vegans.*


By Killing Homeless Pets and getting attention? How're those good things?I hated the PETA ever since I heard of them. How do we know if plants don't have feelings?


----------



## Thesolcity (Nov 16, 2011)

*BACK TO TOPIC:*

Game was actually moderately funny although a bit tricky and questionable coding. 
I still don't like PETA.


----------



## junkerde (Nov 16, 2011)

i like peta bread though.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 16, 2011)

Gahars said:


> smile72 said:
> 
> 
> > I know that. America had notable human rights abuses in the early to mid 1800s and well into the early 1900s. I don't and it's not a war Gahars.
> ...



PETA just have learned that the Westboro Church was doing that gimmick in the mid 1950's.


----------



## AceWarhead (Nov 16, 2011)

junkerde said:


> i like peta bread though.


It has tanooki fur in it.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 16, 2011)

AceWarhead said:


> junkerde said:
> 
> 
> > i like peta bread though.
> ...



Does the fur itself has rabies? If not then I will pick the fur off as much as possible then I'll eat the bread.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 16, 2011)

Alright. I'll steer this *right* back on track alright. It's PETA time.



> In 2001, three masked SHAC members *brutally bludgeoned a medical researcher outside his home in England*. The lead attacker was arrested and sentenced to three years in prison. A few months later, *SHAC attacked another research industry employee on his doorstep with a chemical spray to his eyes, leaving him temporarily blinded and writhing in pain*. The following year, *Newkirk (President of PETA)* was asked her opinion of SHAC in the Boston Herald. Her response? *"More power to SHAC if they can get someone's attention."*
> 
> By 2003, PETA activists had adopted SHAC's protest techniques, stalking and harassing fast-food restaurant executives. Not content to write letters and picket the chain restaurant's offices, PETA's leaders met with the CEO's pastor, and visited his country club and the manager of one of his favorite restaurants. PETA activists, one dressed in a chicken suit, even *protested at the church* of two executives, annoying worshipers by driving a truck with giant screens of slaughterhouse video back and forth along the street.
> 
> ...







> A page from the 2000 annual tax return (form 990) of People for the Ethical Treatment of Animals (PETA), showing a $1,500 payment to support the program activities of the North American Earth Liberation Front. ELF has been called "the largest and most active U.S.-based terrorist group" by the FBI, and along with its sister group the Animal Liberation Front commits arson, sets off time bombs and incendiary devices, destroys research facilities, runs online eco-terror "training camps," and much more.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...so, are they, or are they not terrorists, mind you?


----------



## chyyran (Nov 16, 2011)

What the hell? It's a damn video game.
What's next? Koopas? I can see PETA actually doing that

"Mario is a delirious turtle killer!"

"Koopas may hurt you in the game, but in real life, people actually jump on turtles! By jumping on Koopas, Mario's sending the message that it's OK to jump on turtles"





Spoiler: Hey look, it's PETA


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 16, 2011)

So that's tax-payers money supporting PETA, right?


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 16, 2011)

Canonbeat234 said:


> So that's tax-payers money supporting PETA, right?



If you choose to give your tax refund to PETA or donate, at least KNOW what they do with your money.

They burn universities and restaurants and fund attorneys for murdurers, arsonists and burglars.


----------



## Oveneise (Nov 16, 2011)

I read about this the other day with my friend. PETA is fucking stupid. They NEED to just... accidentally all jump into a big bonfire or something. Do they know that absolutely nobody besides their own members take them seriously? Ugh. Really folks, they could use their collective power for things that actually matter than try to get animals at the same level of humans. (and don't say I don't love animals - owner of 5 rabbits, 2 dogs, and a goldfish here)


----------



## Clydefrosch (Nov 16, 2011)

peta does this because right now, people will google mario, tanooki and stuff like that.

some of these people will end up on the peta page.

same with this, people spread it like a wildfire, peta gets more visitors.


THEY DONT REALLY GIVE A DAMN ABOUT THE GAME, ALL THEY WANT IS FOR PEOPLE TO REALIZE THEY EXIST.

also, they have some kind of a point, mario does attack animals, namely turtles. you can bet your asses that at least a handful of turtles died due to little children playing super mario.


anyway, you can think about peta what you want, but realize that this has nothing to do with them hating mario or the game, its just cold  and rational viral marketing.  and you sirs, are what makes it work


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 16, 2011)

This is why we're also posting anti-PETA materials.

Awareness is one thing, knowing that a given organization lies allows to use said gained awarness to someone else's advantage, perhaps "actual animal shelters" that need your contributions.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 16, 2011)

Foxi4 said:


> Canonbeat234 said:
> 
> 
> > So that's tax-payers money supporting PETA, right?
> ...





Foxi4 said:


> Canonbeat234 said:
> 
> 
> > So that's tax-payers money supporting PETA, right?
> ...



Wait then that means the universities and restaurants asks the banks for loans to rebuild the destroyed property. How can PETA get away with this and the government don't see that organization as a loophole to society?! If PETA encourages people to burn stuff in the name for animal liberation then why aren't the people who does that take care of the animals and set them free into the wild within their natural habitat?


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 16, 2011)

Because they don't fund attacks of any kind "on paper" or participate in them - they just hire goons who "happen to get the idea to do something illegal" out of their own accord. They also fund the defense of people who in "their opinion" were unrightfuly convicted - anyone can do that. They themselves have never done anything that was crossing the line other than arranging flow of FedEx packages with stolen goods, for which they were surely penalized financially.

They are under close and watchful eye of the FBI, because common sense allows anyone to see there's something cookin' there once you see those transfers. Thing is, American law is not designed to penalize anyone before a crime is commited - that'd be pointless. All PETA has to say is that "they were not aware of such activity at the time they were making the donation" and that is it, at least in a nutshell.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 16, 2011)

Foxi4 said:


> Because they don't fund attacks of any kind "on paper" or participate in them - they just hire goons who "happen to get the idea to do something illegal" out of their own accord. They also fund the defense of people who in "their opinion" were unrightfuly convicted - anyone can do that. They themselves have never done anything that was crossing the line other than arranging flow of FedEx packages with stolen goods, for which they were surely penalized financially.
> 
> They are under close and watchful eye of the FBI, because common sense allows anyone to see there's something cookin' there once you see those transfers. Thing is, American law is not designed to penalize anyone before a crime is commited - that'd be pointless. All PETA has to say is that "they were not aware of such activity at the time they were making the donation" and that is it, at least in a nutshell.



I see so unless PETA has bluntly commit the crime as a whole, individuals will just be pawns to the organization. Which can explain the reason why no one ever bother taking PETA seriously since they are saying one thing about their agendas while not following what they have preached. Future syndicate plans?


----------



## Magmorph (Nov 16, 2011)

PETA recently sued Sea World for enslaving killer whales. They claimed that the 13th amendment also applies to animals.


----------



## Gahars (Nov 16, 2011)

smile72 said:


> I would move to Canada or Mexico, and I'm planning on moving to Japan next year. I would never fight for this country. Gahars it's not a war, because for it to be a war it has to be declared one by Congress. If you go by our Constitution. Yes we haven't had a war since World War II.



Let's see what the definition of a war is...



> A state of armed conflict between different nations or states or different groups within a nation or state.



Gee, I think we've had quite a few wars then. They may not have been *officially *declared wars (as I mentioned), but they were still wars nontheless. It really doesn't (or at least, shouldn't) take an idiot to see that.

On topic, even if we're assuming that being vegan or vegetarian is a good thing, that in no way justifies their support for domestic terrorism. (That isn't to say being either is bad; it's a personal choice that shouldn't be forced on people).


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Nov 16, 2011)

When I think of PETA. I think of this.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qQdhMSEqhfg&feature=related


----------



## Kiaku (Nov 16, 2011)

That's just bull-


----------



## DJPlace (Nov 16, 2011)

so peta's like the KKK clan of this gen or something (i mean by animal not people) also if you want something that's really nasty hang on...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uRQGqTo6Dtc&list=FLTNfEr7jYEYc0kRWKRdXtEQ&index=9&feature=plpp_video


----------



## DiscostewSM (Nov 16, 2011)

Punyman said:


> What the hell? It's a damn video game.
> What's next? Koopas? I can see PETA actually doing that
> 
> "Mario is a delirious turtle killer!"
> ...



They don't need to. Robot Chicken did it for them.  

Anyways, who is to say Mario is wearing a "real" fur suit anyways?  And, why doesn't the PETA have a fit during Halloween? Oh, that's right, because Halloween costumes in the "real world" use "fake" animal skins, but they sure will go after the "imaginary world" and assume they use "real" animal skins....


----------



## chris888222 (Nov 16, 2011)

Nintendo actually responded. Lol


----------



## chyyran (Nov 16, 2011)

chris888222 said:


> Nintendo actually responded. Lol


Where? I would like to see that response


----------



## gloweyjoey (Nov 16, 2011)

gloweyjoey said:


> Nintendo has responded:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Thesolcity (Nov 16, 2011)

Punyman said:


> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> > Nintendo actually responded. Lol
> ...



HERE


----------



## Linkiboy (Nov 16, 2011)

relevance


----------



## matt382 (Nov 16, 2011)

http://www.mccruelty...ickSisters.aspx

Seems so familiar.... Just can't quite put my finger on it :/

PETA are on very thin ice.


----------



## Veho (Nov 16, 2011)

matt382 said:


> http://www.mccruelty...ickSisters.aspx
> 
> Seems so familiar.... Just can't quite put my finger on it :/


Giana Sisters? 

(Ripoff of a ripoff... ripoffception   )


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Nov 16, 2011)

Ah, PETA. You call everyone that isn't a member of your little club an animal murdering cunt in so many words, Yet you "mercy kill" thousands of animals that you have "rescued" every year. At least 96% of these "rescues" were "mercy killed" by the last count.

Hypocrits and loonies, the lot of you.


----------



## beamquaker (Nov 16, 2011)

i feel the game lacks any depth and the lack of a good plot lets it down . I could not connect with the main protagonist of the game at all . 

where do u get tanuki fur coats its just that my mum has everything and i need a xmas gift for her . Do tk maxx do a tanuki fur range .


----------



## Veho (Nov 16, 2011)

It was all a "joke." 

You know, that bit where "by wearing Tanooki, Mario is sending the message that it's OK to wear fur;" that was a joke, duuuh, how could you not have realized     [/sarcasm] 





Spoiler


----------



## Zetta_x (Nov 17, 2011)

Who cares if it is a joke or not, I spent like a week trying to beat the game with a score of 0:00 and no one gave me a trophy.

/Trolling


----------

